# Women of PerC, what are/were your views on Belle Delphine



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

For the record, I am not a follower. But as far as marketing and business goes, I would happily say she is successful.

She identified a niche in the market and profited from it. Selling Bathwater.

Even the song she produced after this, the lyrics explicitly stated what she was doing and how she did it. The self awareness is amazing.

Now, I have heard complaints that she capitalises and uses men to make money. Well isn't that the point of business, find a niche and exploit it to make money? Since we got rid of the barter standard due to the invention of money, that is how we provide for ourselves as we can no longer swap a bag of wheat for 2 chickens. I personally would argue that going back to the barter system would make the world a better place, but that is a different topic and unless there is a world wide catastrophe or near extinction event, it will probably never happen so its not even worth thinking about, as it does not exist anymore.

But no-one forced these nerdy, geeky, guys to buy her bathwater, its also not as though it was being sold in local shops. For a guy to know about it and how to order it, he would have to be in the know.

Behind how she appears, I am sure there is a ruthlessly successful genius business woman.

So what are your views of Belle Delphine, successful entrepreneur or not?


----------



## Negotiator (Mar 15, 2018)

I believe she's on OnlyFans now, so she's basically become a porn star. This didn't really surprise me. There are plenty of simps willing to part with their money to see her prance around naked.

Overall I'm not very impressed with sex workers. To be objectified for your body seems kind of sad. At least Twitch girls who show off their cleavage are good at gaming.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

She knows how to make herself an idol and people get hooked in the sensationalism of idolatry, probably even more so when sexual pleasure is involved. That's more of an observation, not an opinion but other than that I don't really care about her per se. I can understand why one can view this as some sort of manipulation, it essentially is, but that sort of thing is everywhere so dunno if it would be fruitful to make it personal.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> She identified a niche in the market and profited from it. Selling Bathwater.


beyond parody


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

edit: Changed my reply again--I don't care.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

My first thought was 'who?'. Don't know, don't care.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Seems to be a very hard way to make a living.

:'(


----------



## MidnightFlight (Nov 6, 2021)

She is a profitable joke. There is no denying she has success entrepreneurially. But what she does is not helping people become smarter. She trolls people on Pornhub by using clickbaity video titles. Bathwater being sold made me not take her seriously. Now, I will say that she is charismatic, smart, and creative. I can sense that she wants freedom to be herself. I wouldn't be surprised if she's laughing when becoming wealthy because of how desperately thirsty guys buy her products.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

What do you even do with bathwater?  Drink it? Tell the lads I drank some hot-skank water? I think she's manipulating high schoolers, to be frank, and a very small minority of weirdos.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Celtsincloset said:


> What do you even do with bathwater?  Drink it? Tell the lads I drank some hot-skank water? I think she's manipulating high schoolers, to be frank, and a very small minority of weirdos.


I read something about someone using it to boil some pasta.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> I read something about someone using it to boil some pasta.


I seriously cannot fathom why you would do that.  It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Gyps (Oct 11, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> For the record, I am not a follower. But as far as marketing and business goes, I would happily say she is successful.
> 
> She identified a niche in the market and profited from it. Selling Bathwater.
> 
> ...


I believe she is a narcissist. Not a fan of narcissists generally. Some of them exude snake oil charm.


----------



## Winter-Rose (Jul 20, 2021)

Mh, a part of me would like her "kawaii" style, I like those stuff (pastel things, cute dresses, childish behaviour, plushes...) but I admit there are other girls who fit better than her (that's my point of view of course). How can I say...I feel a fake appearance so I don't like it, as if I feel she does it in this way not because she's naturally into it, but to attract. So it seems exaggerated.

Objectively she is a good looking girl, some people like a different type of girl, but you can't say "she's ugly".

I’m a little sad when I think about how she earns money, on a moral level and because I think about the difficulties that I face in order not to sell myself sexually, to be more humanized and less objectified.

I don't blame her, being on that level of moral detachment and having the ability to sell yourself is not easy, at least for me. There are some efforts.

I can talk as a woman: I struggle so much to be valuable with the beauty of my mind and heart, but I don't take a lot, a few people notice. But if I dress up and walk around it's as if I'm more considered by a lot. And that's nice sometimes but it's sad at the same time...why do you look at me when I'm a body and less if I'm more?

Sometimes you want just to give up, thinking and telling yourself "the majority searches shallow pleasures, so fuck it, there isn't The Man, so stop your searching and use others as they use you, like a tool".


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know who they are and honestly I don’t think I need to know.


----------



## Not Emily (Nov 9, 2021)

To play devil's advocate, yeah she's paying her rent and I mean every business gives someone something they want in exchange for something else, generally money. I don't suppose bath water is any different. It beats being an arms dealer.

If I can be honest, I don't think she's over the top attractive personally, so I'm not sure how she does it. Also, I can't say that I respect her as an entrepreneur, because it's just a version of the oldest profession really. As another poster implied, I have a lot more respect for girl gamers on Twitch and YouTube. Poki and Valkyrae, for instance, are totally legitimate streamers and if guys want to send them money because they are simping, well that's on the guys.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> But no-one forced these nerdy, geeky, guys to buy her bathwater, its also not as though it was being sold in local shops. For a guy to know about it and how to order it, he would have to be in the know.


I'm certain that she'll be accused of manipulating men via mind control or some other stupid thing. It's typical of abrahamic religion mindsets where no matter what, the woman is responsible/bad/evil, even though it takes two to tango.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't care what consenting adults do behind closed doors as long as they're not actually violating someone else's rights.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mia-me said:


> I'm certain that she'll be accused of manipulating men via mind control or some other stupid thing. It's typical of abrahamic religion mindsets where no matter what, the woman is responsible/bad/evil, even though it takes two to tango.


My personal favourite of that was having to wear thicker tank tops IN SUMMER as an actual child (12) because thinner straps may cause a man to "stumble into temptation".

Kid me was an argumentative asshole about this sort of thing and typically responded with snark that called that shit out.

The powers that be don't take kindly to that but I don't regret it despite the amount of punishment given for it 🤣.

-----------

At around 16 I got in trouble and my punishment was my door being removed because I "lost rights to privacy". My brother had friends over and no way in hell was I going to change in the bathroom because of the stupidity of that punishment. Got my door back very fast.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Not Emily said:


> To play devil's advocate, yeah she's paying her rent and I mean every business gives someone something they want in exchange for something else, generally money. I don't suppose bath water is any different. It beats being an arms dealer.
> 
> If I can be honest, I don't think she's over the top attractive personally, so I'm not sure how she does it. Also, I can't say that I respect her as an entrepreneur, because it's just a version of the oldest profession really. As another poster implied, I have a lot more respect for girl gamers on Twitch and YouTube. Poki and Valkyrae, for instance, are totally legitimate streamers and if guys want to send them money because they are simping, well that's on the guys.


In regards to your Devil's advocate part that is my own view of her. I can get people becoming pissed if people are using your money to but her bathwater with you knowing but that could go for anything.

Ive just heard a lot of people saying how she is using people, blah, blah, blah. If someone orders bathwater, well Im pretty sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> In regards to your Devil's advocate part that is my own view of her. I can get people becoming pissed if people are using your money to but her bathwater with you knowing but that could go for anything.
> 
> Ive just heard a lot of people saying how she is using people, blah, blah, blah. If someone orders bathwater, well Im pretty sure they know what they are doing.


I think an argument could be made for exploitation in the case of things like financial domination, because some people get addicted to that and lose all of their money and go into debt or can't cover their basic needs which is bad (kind of like gambling addiction), but from what I've read about this it doesn't seem to be the same thing or really similar.

I guess there could be a risk for people misreading a situation with camgirls and such in general where if there is personal interaction of any kind, someone could misjudge that as being closer to that person than they actually are.

(the same could really happen in any type of sex work or even customer service jobs that aren't in anyway sexual.... Like in uni I was a barista and sometimes I got to know regulars and was interested in their well being and would talk to them about things and life and such. Sometimes I'd get asked out because of that and while it wouldn't really be inherently unethical to date someone from that context, it did always feel kind of weird because they knew me strictly from an environment where I wasn't allowed to vent or to to be rude if someone was an asshole or whatever.... So like that's not an equal relationship because it can't be. So like someone could tell me they were having a bad day and I'd try to do what I could to make their day better, but as if I was having a bad day I wasn't actually allowed to say so it's obviously a very one sided kind of relationship.)


The difference is that people tend to view women in those situations like "she took advantage or lead him on", but that doesn't extend to other contexts. No one really says that a casino took advantage of people, or that a car salesman flirting to sell cars is "leading someone on" but if it's a woman in that role it suddenly is?


----------

